# Máy indate phun băng tải



## thietbihabac (6 Tháng mười hai 2021)

*Máy indate phun băng tải* là dòng sản phẩm phổ biến dùng trong ngành công nghiệp đóng gói và in, phun ngày sản xuất(NSX), hạn sử dụng(HSD), mã vạch khuyến cáo lên sản phẩm. Băng tải xuất hiện nhiều ở các ngành như in NSX, HSD lên các ống tip, khẩu trang, thùng carton, hộp sữa, nấp, thực phẩm đóng gói, đường…

Máy in date tự động băng tải được sử dụng để in các thông tin về ngày tháng, thời gian, logo, mã vạch trên các bề mặt bằng chất liệu giấy, carton. Với khả năng in được nhiều ngôn ngữ (kể cả tiếng Việt, Trung Quốc, Nhật Bản,…), số dòng in từ 1 đến 4 dòng với độ cao chữ từ 2-13 mm. Tốc độ in phụ thuộc vào tốc độ băng chuyền với mức tối đa lên tới 90 lần/phút.







*Thông số kĩ thuật*

Hệ thống băng chuyền vận chuyển phù hợp cho quy mô xưởng sản xuất vừa và nhỏ.
Thiết kế hệ thống dễ dàng lắp ráp, cho bạn dễ dàng sử dụng
Thiết kế dây chuyền, chống ăn mòn, chống tĩnh điện và phù hợp với nhu cầu sản xuất
Băng chuyền được thiết kế dạng gập gọn, dễ di chuyển
Vật liệu có khả năng chống lửa
Voltage: 110-220V
Power(W): 90W
Kích thước 150cm x 20cm x 75 cm
Kích thước full box: 160 cm x 22cm x 18cm
Tốc độ truyền: 0-20m/min
Khả năng vòi phun in: 2 – 12.7mm
Độ phân giải: 600DPI
Màn hình: 4.3 inches
Chất liệu in: kim loại, nhựa, ống, vải không dệt, gỗ,…
Khả năng in: kí tự, ngày sản xuất, hạn sử dụng, số lô, mã vạch, mã QR, logo,…
*Đặc điểm nổi bật máy phun in date cầm tay băng tải*​Sản phẩm là sự kết hợp giữa *máy in date cầm tay* cùng với băng tải mang đến cho khách hàng hệ thống in date băng chuyền siêu tiện lợi, phục vụ được tối đa yêu cầu của người sử dụng.

*Máy đóng date* băng tải Promax được thiết kế đơn giản gồm hệ thống băng tải, giá đỡ, máy in date cầm tay và sensor cảm biến tiệm cận, dễ dàng lắp đặt sử dụng.

Máy phun date cầm tay băng tải Promax Conveyor System hỗ trợ in date, mã QR, mã vạch, logo, hình ảnh sản phẩm số lượng lớn với công suất hoạt động 90W, đáp ứng khả năng sản xuất hàng loạt theo dây chuyền.

Băng tải được thiết kế nhỏ gọn, giúp sản phẩm di chuyển trên băng truyền theo một hệ thống cố định, giúp cho việc in date được nhanh chóng và kiểm soát sản phẩm được dễ dàng hơn.

Sensor cảm biến đóng date cầm tay Promax Conveyor System được thiết kế khá nhỏ gọn, hỗ trợ cảm biến chuyển động, nhận diện sản phẩm để máy in date cầm tay hoạt động in một cách chính xác và nhanh chóng theo mong muốn cho người tiêu dùng.

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD công nghệ Hà Bắc

0917791981 – 0982811839

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

